
Show HN: Back pain triage web-app, solution MVP - adam_jensen
https://medium.com/@adamjensen0000/back-pain-triage-web-app-and-solution-mvp-6070529bb6b3
======
pininja
Interesting how less than 15% of pain is labeled as a “physical issue.”
Hopefully this tool can help patients with pain learn about what may be causes
(and try out ideas with their doctors help).

~~~
adam_jensen
Thanks, pininja. I have high hopes for the tool also.

